# Scratchbuild a logging loco



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm new to this site and pretty new to scratchbuilding, does anyone have a recommendation for a small, cheap power truck? I am building a two axle vertical-boiler logging loco.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo or USA 2 axle diesel bricks come up on fleabay pretty often. I just re-powered my 8 ton Climax with an Aristo one. I also built a traction engine rail conversion with another. 


























If you need help or pix, just holla,... these were fun little builds! 


If you want one with siderods, the old LGB Stainz bricks can't be beat.


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, those engines look really good! What materials do you usually use?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chris h on 23 Jan 2011 06:28 PM 
Thanks, those engines look really good! What materials do you usually use? 
First, thanks!

Second, whatever is handy that will do the job.......

The boiler on the Climax is 2 plastic printout roll centers and an air freshener 'lampshade' from the dollar store










The engine was mostly wood and wire.









I built the boiler for another project from a pvc pipe tee










The Pacific Face Brick critter started with a cast metal toy










This 1850's 4-4-0 started out as a styrene model kit










And sometimes I just combine parts from various large scale manufacturers. On that note, there's a guy on ebay that sells new-old-stock Delton and Kalamazoo parts pretty reasonable that can sometimes save you a LOT of work and cash. This is Mallet is mostly 2 LGB bricks and Delton c-16 parts from him












Bookmarking Ozark Miniatures is a good, if a bit spendy, idea if you plan to build much or detail bought items.
http://ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp

Depending on how much building you've already done, you might find this page useful as well.
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/tools.html 


Now let's talk about YOUR project. Do you have a prototype in mind? "Small, vertical boiler, logging" covers a LOT of ground

Dunkirk 

http://gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/4-wheel.jpg

Climax perhaps?
http://gearedsteam.com/climax/images/ark-trvlr-willamette.jpg 


Cuyahoga?
http://gearedsteam.com/other/cuyahoga/drawing_800x506.jpg

Wilson?
http://gearedsteam.com/other/images/chan_wilson_sawmill-rr-in-woods.jpg

Crab?
http://www.littleengines.com/Crab.jpg

Or maybe a Grasshopper?
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/miscpix/ghswl01.jpg 


Or something all your own?


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I'm leaning toward a freelanced climax/dunkirk. I'm not very good with moving parts so I want to hide the cylinders


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chris h on 24 Jan 2011 11:21 AM 
I think I'm leaning toward a freelanced climax/dunkirk, 


Then these may help:
"



























The biggest difference between a baby Climax and Dunkirk is the engine is mounted crosswise on the Dunkirk.










Just omit the bogies and shorten if you need a drawing

http://gearedsteam.com/climax/Patents/488484-Scott image1.pdf


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris: Don't be afraid to add an engine unit for some detail. Mic's example of his "wood and wire" engine is gorgeous. It would look perfect on your 4 wheeler.

Please do a build log and share the progress with us.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still pretty new here, how do I start a builders log?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By chris h on 26 Jan 2011 08:44 AM 
I'm still pretty new here, how do I start a builders log? 

Hi Chris,

Welcome to MLS, - you ask about a 'builders log' - goto the top of the page, on the left hand side top are some blue buttons; the 4th one along is marked 'Features'; hit it and the drop down has in it 'builders logs'. 

Hit that one and on the right hand side is 'create my blog' button that will give you a start page.


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Peter, I'll get that started soon


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

I have my first pics posted! I'll keep posting more as I work, but for now, here are the first two. http://picasaweb.google.com/112569885531131830067/ClimaxProject?authkey=Gv1sRgCLK7hq3d2Ibh0gE&feat=directlink The frame is made out of wood and popsicle sticks and the boiler is a spray bottle and a funnel with some wire and bits from an LGB cab. I still haven't ordered a power truck yet...trying to find the best deal.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's cute


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. I can see the shape of it forming.

Another way to do a build log is to start a thread like this one and continually update with new progress.


----------



## chris h (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the best type of paint for plastic? I tried a spray primer and acrylic but it scratches off.


----------

